
Look for Elon Musk to Unveil a New Battery That Will Shake the EV Market - spenrose
https://marker.medium.com/look-for-elon-musk-to-unveil-a-futuristic-new-battery-that-will-shake-the-electric-car-market-cbeb3eef4546
======
rad_gruchalski
I’m confused after reading the article. Is the expectation there to see a new
battery or for Musk to tell the world about a plan for such cheap batteries.

~~~
spenrose
Both

~~~
NotSammyHagar
Tesla battery pack (not just battery) prices have been creeping down forever,
in part because they are the only company doing ev mass manufacturing in the
west (lots of sizable chinese ev companies, supposedly they aren't as
efficient as tesla but that's surprising if really true).

Separately tesla has been working on the next gen of batteries for several
years, has bought several startups and even paid for the research of a
particularly important battery research team. Their existing batteries for the
S are made by panasonic, have their own chemistry, different than other
panasonic batteries. The 3 and Y have gen-2 batteries that are different (more
efficient in energy per unit volume). The half-gen new S with longer range
came from putting the newer motors from the 3 into the S. They can get another
bump by using the 3&y batteries, but we'll see if these 3rd gen batteries will
be ready for production.

Tesla is way ahead on many many dimensions of all the legacy makers
(efficiency, design, horiz integration, battery supply, superchargers). This
is separate from their stock price being way too high. I always thought the
other car companies would do a better job of competing with them. But the
industry standard design and implementation scheme in the auto industry where
car makers assemble many different pieces together designed and made by 3rd
parties like bosch etc are making it hard (like the difficulty of vw with
software problems with their "electronics assembled from many different
companies" id3 hardware platform. I'm sure vw will eventually work it out. But
the vertical integration of tesla really helps them. This got off the
subject....

